# RV satellite



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Just bought an RV. I'm new to the entire thing. I was wondering if any of y'all could recommend the best satellite for Direct TV. Ease of set up, quality, etc. Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought the Wineguard Carry G2....very easy to use


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

cold_beer said:


> Just bought an RV. I'm new to the entire thing. I was wondering if any of y'all could recommend the best satellite for Direct TV. Ease of set up, quality, etc. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the post.I'm in the same boat so will be watching close.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You mean best Antennae? The Carry on is good, it is automatic and they seem to work pretty good.
Just remember a lot of time you cannot use the existing cable/Sat input connections outside. RV makers a lot of time put a switch in between the connection outside the output connection inside. You can try to see if it works, if not, you will need to route the cable from your Sat receiver inside to the Carry On through a slide or another way out.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a Winegard Carryout set to Directv we use when we travel. It is SD but that is fine with us on the road. Our Mobile Suites has connections for the living room and bedroom TV's and the Carryout has two cable connections. Works great and we can watch different channels in each room. I have two 50' cables wire tied together that run from the CO to the RV. It is very easy to setup and quick to find the satellite.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

We have a Winegard automatic. Get to the site and push a button and it tracks and looks on. Have the living room and outdoor TV hooked up to it. We kept the bedroom TV on regular antenna. Recently went on a 5,200 mile trip to Montana and it worked flawlessly!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

cold_beer said:


> Just bought an RV. I'm new to the entire thing. I was wondering if any of y'all could recommend the best satellite for Direct TV. Ease of set up, quality, etc. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Depends on whether you want portable or installed. The best installed is the Winegard Travlr. Just pull in, park and hit the button and it takes care of the rest. Works flawlessly. The Winegard portables also work well, just a little more involved in setup. Welcome to the RV life.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Pretty happy to see the title of this thread. But sure wish it was a DISH Network thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2104169

May have been able to save someone some $$'s.


----------

